# FreeBSD 10.0 ports



## kb6rxe (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been trying out the new 10.0 and I am having trouble with the ports. Some applications won't compile and I would like to install them from packages. When will the packages become available? Will pkg_add, and will the other related pkg programs become available too? Or will the packages be replaced by something new?

I realize it is premature to expect a complete system at this early date.


----------



## kpa (Oct 14, 2013)

There are no packages at the moment for FreeBSD 10 and when they are available they will the new PKGNG packages that are installed with `pkg add` instead of `pkg_add -r`. Can you list the ports that are not compiling, I'm just now running a package creation run for the just released stable/10 and everything has so far compiled just fine.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2013)

As you mentioned, since it is an early version there are bound to be issues. However I find that if I wipe my ports and get the latest snapshot, every so often I get one that works really well (the majority of ports that I use build).
If you have a specific port that is causing issues (I had one whilst building multimedia/vlc) then you might want to try changing the options of the port that pulls it in as a dependency to disable it.
Failing that, you might be able to replace that one port from a newer (or older) snapshot in the hope that it has been fixed.

Usually the ports collection for betas are much more stable it is just that the epic migration from gcc to clang has caused a few issues. In this case, if you try setting the environment USE_GCC=any, you might find the specific port now builds.


----------



## kpa (Oct 14, 2013)

One thing, if you upgraded from FreeBSD 9 to 10 you have to start from scratch with ports and packages. Especially if you were using the old pkg_* tools on FreeBSD 9.


----------



## kb6rxe (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses. I installed 10.0 on a clean disk, this was not an upgrade. I copied the ports directory from an up-to-date FreeBSD 9.1 system. I had trouble compiling seamonkey and firefox (they couldn't find libevent2). Also editors/emacs failed. There was a segmentation fault. editors/emacs21 compiled ok.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2013)

kb6rxe said:
			
		

> I installed 10.0 on a clean disk, this was not an upgrade. I copied the ports directory from an up-to-date FreeBSD 9.1 system.


All versions and architectures use the exact same ports tree. There is no difference between an up to date ports tree for 10.0 and 9.x.


----------



## srobert (Oct 16, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Can you list the ports that are not compiling, I'm just now running a package creation run for the just released stable/10 and everything has so far compiled just fine.


In my case for FreeBSD 10.0-ALPHA5, emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions would not build. I was going to report it to the maintainer but I couldn't even cut and paste from the guest to the host. (A "chicken and egg" problem ). I did get X11, and XFCE4 running.


----------

